# Upper Tenmile Wood



## miahski2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Theres a couple logs in the right channel above the river wide hole, looked like they might be a problem, possible strainers but did not get a close look. Ran left channel, all good. Have fun and be safe. Jeremiah


----------

